# Aftermarket Wheel and tire tread!



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

google 5x105....there are quite a few out there man. You just have to use your brain and SEARCH!!!!!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> google 5x105....there are quite a few out there man. You just have to use your brain and SEARCH!!!!!


 
Thanks for info there tips!

This is thread to show off the aftermarket wheels and give people a little insight on what they look like on the cruze and where they bought them.

Please read my first post again slowley you might be able to understand it then:lamer:


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I did read it. Seeing as you didn't post your aftermarket rims, or where you got them, or pictures of them, I figured you were clueless, just like this thread!!!!  Sorry man, I'm blunt. Common sense sir.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

you still dont get it, moving on...


----------



## fraser420 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ha.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Konig has a nice brand new set of rims called.....Deception they come in 17.5",18" and 18.5" and would look really good on our cruze. Getting these for the next summer season! Maybe the prices will drop a bit if I buy them in the winter season. 


CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Got pics AJ?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah one second Rob.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

these are some pics of them!
Boats said he was going to do a photoshop of my car with these rims on it. You know its gunna look awesome if Boats does it!! 

DECEPTION


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Konig has a nice brand new set of rims called.....Deception they come in 17.5",18" and 18.5" and would look really good on our cruze. Getting these for the next summer season! Maybe the prices will drop a bit if I buy them in the winter season.
> 
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


I highly doubt they come in 17.5" and 18.5" diameter, wheels come in 17 and 18 inch diameters but not in half inch increments. I have actually heard of 17.5" wheels but they are so uncommon I've never seen them on anything in person.

With that said, i actually think those wheels look pretty good. I love wheels with a concave face, I never thought I'd say that about Konigs lol!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I had a set of 18" Imagine's on my Saturn many years ago. No pix, but it looked pretty sweet with H&R springs. I like the ones the OP posted, but wish they came in 19s, too.

BTW, GM offered 16.5" wheels on their HD trucks back around '85, iirc.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

lol i think the purpose of this thread was derailed waay back


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

The purpose was good though. then someone posts a rim from konig that for what I can find....... won't come in our bolt pattern.

I could post some sick WORK, Rays, Weds etc. rims that would look great on our cars, but none of them will be 5x105 so theres no point.

95% of rims posted here aren't and will never come in 5x105, our weird ass bolt pattern


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to add this.....











I like these wheels and the RS-GT wheels. My eyes have been on HRE too. I hate having expensive taste. But being the blue I have, I believe I want some bronze wheels.


----------

